# If you have never heard of Jackie Evancho, do yourself a favor and read this...



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 30, 2011)

If you have never heard of Jackie Evancho before, then you are in for a most delightful treat and amazing experience... she is an opera singer like I'm sure you never saw before. Below are two links to two of my favorite songs by her. Listen to them in order. The reason is because I want you to get the full effect of exactly who Jackie is and the first link introduces you to her during the musical introduction to the song she is about to sing when she casually walks into a room. When you see her you will surely say to yourself, "No way she is an opera singer!"... but just listen.

This first song is just plain beautiful and you will know Jackie is for real on the first note she sings... Ombra Mai Fu

This second song is a "power" song and should be quite difficult for someone like Jackie, but she totally pulls it off. On top of that, wait till you hear how she nails the ending (starts at 2:30 into the piece)... Nessun Dorma

*** SPOILER - DO NOT READ BELOW UNTIL YOU WATCHED HER AT LEAST ONCE ***

||
\ /
V 


||
\ /
V 


||
\ /
V 


||
\ /
V 


||
\ /
V 


||
\ /
V


||
\ /
V


||
\ /
V


||
\ /
V

She had just turned 11 years old when she gave the concert where the two links were recorded at.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 31, 2011)

Rick Rothstein said:


> If you have never heard of Jackie Evancho before, then you are in for a most delightful treat and amazing experience... she is an opera singer like I'm sure you never saw before. Below are two links to two of my favorite songs by her. Listen to them in order. The reason is because I want you to get the full effect of exactly who Jackie is and the first link introduces you to her during the musical introduction to the song she is about to sing when she casually walks into a room. When you see her you will surely say to yourself, "No way she is an opera singer!"... but just listen.
> 
> This first song is just plain beautiful and you will know Jackie is for real on the first note she sings... Ombra Mai Fu
> 
> ...


Everyone where I live knows Jackie!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 31, 2011)

T. Valko said:


> Everyone where I live knows Jackie!


I would hope so! (For those who are wondering why... Biff and Jackie both live in the same city.) What a delight she is to listen to. I'm a little surprised though... before your posting, the forum showed my original message was viewed 40 times and there was not one comment posted to it from anyone. I had expected there would be a few repsonses like "Wow!" or "That's incredible!"... but not a one. What... have those people regularly seen a child who can sing opera as well as, or in some cases better than, seasoned professional opera singers? Well, I hope they enjoyed the links I posted a little bit at least.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 31, 2011)

Rick Rothstein said:


> I would hope so! (For those who are wondering why... Biff and Jackie both live in the same city.) What a delight she is to listen to. I'm a little surprised though... before your posting, the forum showed my original message was viewed 40 times and there was not one comment posted to it from anyone. I had expected there would be a few repsonses like "Wow!" or "That's incredible!"... but not a one. What... have those people regularly seen a child who can sing opera as well as, or in some cases better than, seasoned professional opera singers? Well, I hope they enjoyed the links I posted a little bit at least.


She's awesome.

What a voice for such a young girl!


----------



## jeffreybrown (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Rick,

I just listened and had not ever heard of her before.  Your right, beautiful voice for such and young age and what a talent.

I lived in Italy for four years and not only do I love the Italian launguage/people/culture, but the singing is incredible and not so easy.  I went to an Italian church and could hardly understand how to place the right emphasis on certain words.

A very bright and promising future is ahead for Jackie.


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Dec 31, 2011)

A very good voice for someone who is just 11!!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 31, 2011)

jeffreybrown said:


> I lived in Italy for four years and not only do I love the Italian launguage/people/culture, but the singing is incredible and not so easy.


You might find it interesting then that Jackie does not speak a word of Italian... all that singing is done by memorizing how the words are supposed to sound. She started singing Italian opera (among other things) when she was 8 years old. Here is an interesting clip... her voice is not nearly as good as it is now (how could it be, she had only been singing for maybe 8 to 10 months when the following song was recorded), but you can clearly hear that an amazing voice is hiding insider of her on it. What is interesting is how the song begins... with a flurry of quickly sung Italian words... quite impressive for an 8 year old who doesn't speak Italian. Enjoy... Con Te Partiro.


----------



## jeffreybrown (Dec 31, 2011)

I can only imagine how impressive her singing will be (in Italian) when she finally gains some more knowledge of the spoken Italian language.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 31, 2011)

jeffreybrown said:


> I can only imagine how impressive her singing will be (in Italian) when she finally gains some more knowledge of the spoken Italian language.


The famous music producer <a href=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Foster>David Foster</a>,who has been a Producer for some of the greatest talents in the music industry (see a listing by clicking his name... it's a link), said she could go on to be the greatest female opera singer of our time. He made that statement on the CNN TV channel here in the US during an interview by Piers Morgan... you can watch it here. That comment by David Foster occurs starting just a few seconds before 4 minutes into the interview. Given his background in the industry, if David Foster says it could happen, then it could definitely happen.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 31, 2011)

Rick Rothstein said:


> The famous music producer David Foster,who has been a Producer for some of the greatest talents in the music industry (see a listing by clicking his name... it's a link), said she could go on to be the greatest female opera singer of our time. He made that statement on the CNN TV channel here in the US during an interview by Piers Morgan... you can watch it here. That comment by David Foster occurs starting just a few seconds before 4 minutes into the interview. Given his background in the industry, if David Foster says it could happen, then it could definitely happen.


Just wait until she's older and stronger. She'll be able to put more "power" into her voice.

I'm not a big fan of opera but I know a great voice when I hear one!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 1, 2012)

Just came across the link. She's amazing for someone so young. 
It's going back a while but the last person I know of whose voice was that mature around 11 or 12 was Julie Andrews. She did OK...

Denis


----------



## Robert Mika (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not that into opera but for 11 years old this is ..amazing.


----------



## Oaktree (Jan 2, 2012)

Woah.  Hadn't heard of her before now... thank you for the enlightenment.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 3, 2012)

I've noticed a curious trend for this thread... almost everytime (I look at) the number of views, it increases by 3... almost everytime. It seems strange to me that views of this thread take place in three's.

By the way... this thread has been viewed 292 times as I write this and only 6 individuals were apparently as amazed enough by Jackie's voice (as I originally was) to take the time to comment. Really, there are only 6 of you out there who were that amazed by what you heard?


----------



## repairman615 (Jan 4, 2012)

That was beautiful.  I am not an opera kinda man, and don't understand Itailain either, however that was truely amazing!  She is elite.



For the record, I didn't cry even though it was emotional.  

I don't know, maybe I _do_ like opera... 

uh, where's my hammer...


----------



## SuperFerret (Jan 4, 2012)

I think a voice like that at such a young age is amazing. so strange seeing such a strong voice coming from someone so small 

I would have commented earlier but I was on my phone and there are some _unusual_ effects when I try and post from it


----------



## slay0r (Jan 4, 2012)

Just hope that age doesn't ruin her a bit. Some people can sing younger but not when they grow up a bit..know it's more in boys when their voice breaks but girls do change too.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 4, 2012)

> Really, there are only 6 of you out there who were that amazed by what you heard?


A lot of us are, but just don't have much to add to what has already been said!

I spoke to a lot of friends and family members, and most of them already know her from "America's Got Talent".  I don't watch reality TV, so it was news to me, but apparently I am in the minority.


----------



## slay0r (Jan 5, 2012)

I too seem to be in the minority, passed it onto a couple of friends via facebook though and they were impressed. The one that's a music teacher/voice coach said that she'll ruin her voice singing like that too young though, don't know how true that is!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 5, 2012)

slay0r said:


> The one that's a music teacher/voice coach said that she'll ruin her voice singing like that too young though, don't know how true that is!


I remember reading somewhere (can't find it now though) that for this last year she was being coached by someone from Julliard who specialized in young singers, so, assuming that is true, I'd say her voice is being protected as well as it can be.


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 18, 2012)

Rick Rothstein said:


> If you have never heard of Jackie Evancho before, then you are in for a most delightful treat and amazing experience... she is an opera singer like I'm sure you never saw before. Below are two links to two of my favorite songs by her. Listen to them in order. The reason is because I want you to get the full effect of exactly who Jackie is and the first link introduces you to her during the musical introduction to the song she is about to sing when she casually walks into a room. When you see her you will surely say to yourself, "No way she is an opera singer!"... but just listen.
> 
> This first song is just plain beautiful and you will know Jackie is for real on the first note she sings... Ombra Mai Fu


The above link for Ombra Mai Fu is now dead; however, I was able to find the exact same performance here... New Ombra Mai Fu link


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jan 18, 2012)

Rick Rothstein said:


> The above link for Ombra Mai Fu is now dead; however, I was able to find the exact same performance here... New Ombra Mai Fu link


I have a new treat for you. First, follow the instructions from the first message in this thread (but use the above updated link, of course)... I want you to experience the awe of Jackie Evanko and I think that come from the way you get to see her in the above link when she first enters the room. Anyway, the new treat... I just found the master webpage for the above link and on it are almost all of the songs that she did at that concert. So enjoy... <a href=http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL179CCA30D41F4A21>Jackie Evancho Concert</a>


----------

